# Watch a Sinkhole in Baltimore Swallow an Entire Row of Cars. It Gets Scary at 1:14 !



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

We're not going to lie, this one starts a little slow, but by the end you'll have shivers running down your spine.

What you see in the video from the onset is only the very start of this sinkhole that eventually grows to swallow an entire line of cars, and a whole lot of additional real estate in residential Baltimore.

It's also a serious lesson in just how dangerous sinkholes can be. Keep watching the build-up until around 1:14 and the rest just becomes terrifying.

WATCH & WEEP... Can you imagine if this was your car?


More: *Watch a Sinkhole in Baltimore Swallow an Entire Row of Cars. It Gets Scary at 1:14 !* on CarCrushing.com


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

WOW!! :eek2:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is another;


----------

